# Meet Chase



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Only the last picture posted! I'll try again.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Let's see if it'll let me post the other two pictures.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry - here's the last one


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

He is just gorgeous!! Enjoy the ride!!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Congratulations!! _You lucky soul, I'll bet Chase makes your heart race. He's _so, so_ adorable!! All the luck and happiness in the world with him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations! He is a beauty and I love his tail!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is oh so pretty! Nothing more fun than a new baby to cuddle!!!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy! Is he a mini?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Chase is gorgeous!* * CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Such a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Theo'sMom, he's a standard. I love his tail too, Tp. 
He is fascinated with Kaylee, our tpoo. Follows her around whenever he can. I think at first he saw her as a fluffy toy and one who moved .. how much fun that was going to be. Not! She wants no part of him. However, I have noticed she has started "marking" outside where he pidddles and that's a good sign I think. 
One problem I'm having is crate training. He hates the crate and goes ballistic when put in there. He yelps, whines, cries, claws at the door and chews on it. I put him in the crate at 10:00pm and at midnight he was still going at it. I have tried giving him treats in there and he'll stretch as far as he can to reach the treat, grab it and bolt. For now we use an exPen and he's fine with that. Very good and never fusses when left in it. I have a crate in the exPen with the door and the top open and he'll go in there but I dare not try to close the door and we're back to square one with getting him in to go in there. I wonder if dogs get claustrophobic?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Some dogs like to have their crates covered...it is more denlike.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, he is so cute! I love his long dock, too. 

Hmmm. I haven't had any issues with crate training puppies. Do you have him next to your bed? Do you have a soft blanket in there? I also like to put something for them to chew on in it. Some puppies do better with the plastic crates and then you transitiion to a wire one later. I have always used the wire ones for the standards, but my mini's breeder told me minis prefer the plastic ones. Is the crate too small? It should be big enough for his to stand up in and turn around and stretch waaaay out. Maybe you should try a bigger one so he doesn't feel so confned. Only put him in there when everyone is going to bed, not before. Make sure he is very tired. 

I am sorry you are having trouble.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is beyond adorable, just too cute. Wow, that is long time to cry in the crate. I hear Crate Games is good but I have not seen it. Hope he sleeps well tonight for you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i swear i can see the drool everyone has left behind on this thread! he is a lovely boy.

what's the background on this particular crate, or is there one? i ask because years ago my female was shipped to me in a crate. so i had two crates in my bedroom - one for the male, one for the female. the doors were kept open all the time and the dogs had free run of the apartment, so the crates were really there so they could each have their own den. one day i noticed the male head to his crate to take a nap - and then halt in surprise. the female was in his crate. i concluded that her crate was associated with the plane ride, which i doubt she enjoyed much, so she just took over the other crate. she didn't hate crates in general, just had unpleasant associations with a specific one so took over the other!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a wire crate that I put him in the first few nights. It's big enough for him to stand, turn around and stretch out in. I tried covering it and uncovering it. I have another soft sided crate the same size. He likes that one better and will go in there as long as the door and top are left open but he won't sleep in there. 
I'm not too concerned about it since he's really happy and content in the exPen. He chooses to go there whenever he wants to sleep. He has a dog bed, crate, carpeting and tile in there and he's comfortable sleeping on the tile, carpeting and dog bed. A p-pad is put in the exPen only at night. CM did a fantastic job with training these puppies because he only does his business on the p-pad. No accidents in the exPen and for a 9 week old puppy I think that's remarkable. 
We feel very blessed having this special, beautiful little boy in our lives. :love2:


----------



## srshaffers (Jul 24, 2013)

*Adorable!*

He is so cute! He is a looker! 

What breeder did you get him from? 

I am sorry you are having a hard time crate training him. I always feed my pups in the crate so they associate it as a happy place. Also, I give them a bone to chew on in their crates as well. Put their toys in their crates too. Also it helps if they are really tired and exercised before hand. Keep the crate by you at first so he can see you and know that it's okay. These methods have worked for me with training both older dogs and puppies.

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, srshaffers, we think he's stunning! We got him from CharismaticMillie who did an awesome job of raising these puppies, she really did.
I do have toys in the crate and give him treats in there and I feel he's doing better as long as he's not confined to the crate and can get out if he wants to. 
I intend feeding him in a crate when he's old enough to have raw bones. Incidentally, I started adding raw to his breakfast this morning and I'm happy to report that he handled it very well. :thumb:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Make sure you don't cave in!  Standards are so smart and once he learns that he can get his way out of a crate by screaming, it will really become a difficult thing to break. I would be sure to feed _every_ meal in his crate starting now. Crate = food. No meals anywhere else for now. I think that is really important. And I'd just sit down with him and toss a treat in the crate. Everytime he steps in there I'd click and give him another treat and praise, praise, praise! You can fill a kong with his dry food, mixed with some canned, stick it in the freezer, and keep him occupied for a little while in there, too. 

I don't think that screaming for 2 hours is entirely unusual the first week or so. It can be heart wrenching, but he NEEDS to learn to settle. Be sure to exercise him plenty before going in the crate. I think that will really help. Good luck, you are doing a great job with him, and I can see Chase is so very loved!!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I hadn't thought of feeding him in there. I'll try that today. Should I close him in there when I feed him then? It seems like he's okay as long as the door's open.

Do you think it will help to buy a bigger crate that will fit a full size standard?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetp said:


> I hadn't thought of feeding him in there. I'll try that today. Should I close him in there when I feed him then? It seems like he's okay as long as the door's open.
> 
> Do you think it will help to buy a bigger crate that will fit a full size standard?


I'm not surprised that he's okay with the door open - the part that is so hard for puppies to adjust to IS being locked in a crate. Remember, he is used to being in a big pen with a crate that he can go in and out of. He's spent some time confined in a crate alone, but more time spent confined in a crate with a buddy. So being alone locked in a crate is going to be a rough adjustment, but one that he needs to and will adjust to. He's having to leave his comfort zone - it's rough! But life is full of hard knocks. 

I don't know that the crate really matters. I'd probably stick with what you're using. 

I have always crate trained the puppies I've had by feeding every meal in a crate. By the time they are a few months old, they are usually running into the crate as soon as I get the food bowl out. 

I'd get him happily going in his crate to eat food and treats with the door open, and then start closing it. Make it a fun game!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay, I've moved the crate from our bedroom to the kitchen and he was happy to play around it and even ventured in to grab a snack and played some more then off he went to his safe place to crash. Seems like when he gets hot he likes to lay on tiles. 
Got a couple toys in the crate too and can't wait to feed him in it at lunchtime and see how that goes. In the meantime here he is.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Not allowing me to upload and post pictures. I'll try another way.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I like your Oriental rug, but I _love _your poodle one!  Adorableness at rest.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay, it worked! I put his bowl at the back of the crate and he tried to grab it but it's too heavy so he went in and looked cautiously around a couple times and then he dug in and ate all his lunch in the wire crate! 

My husband came home for lunch and we discussed the crate situation and decided to go ahead and get the bigger crate. He'll need it eventually anyway. DH mentioned that Chase moves around a lot when he sleeps, almost like he gets too warm and moves to a new spot. A bigger crate will allow him to do that and he might settle down better. 

Thank you so much for the suggestions and help.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a handsome little guy!!! So cuddley, too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sweetp*: I wrote this post earlier, then deleted it since you got the help you needed. Then I thought, what the heck, maybe it might help someone else, so here it is.

I did just as *CharismaticMillie* suggested with Chagall when he was a pup. That was AFTER an episode of him shrieking (for a long time!) while left alone in the crate with the door closed. :CryEven though his breeder had accustomed him to it.) It was hard not to go comfort him in the middle of his crying opera, but I resisted.:nono: The next day I began feeding him all his meals in the crate and playing the "get the treat/toy" I just tossed in the crate game, briefly closing and opening the door repeatedly as he did. Then I left him in the crate, door closed, with a kong stuffed with frozen goodies for short intervals, building up the time over a few weeks before going back to check on him. It took a bit of time, but he adjusted to crating and has been fine with it ever since. :amen:

Chagall's had free run of the house since he's @ 19 months old, he's 4 now and he sleeps in our bed. But his crate remains in the kitchen, door latched open, and he voluntarily makes frequent use of it. It's so handy to be able to safely close him in it when we have workmen in the house, and when we stay at a hotel. I found these videos, the second one brought back memories of my shrieking furball!:bawling: Crate Training a Puppy Video Also, Kikopup has great crate training videos, heck, she has great _everything_ training videos! Good luck with your uber cute pup!:clover:
Puppy crate training tips - YouTube
Crate Training- Part 1- Clicker dog Training - YouTube


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you posted this, Chagall's mom, thank you! I get ideas from people's input. Sometimes we get so busy trying to juggle everything going on that we don't see clearly. That's what I feel happens with me!

Good youTube videos! The clicker thing, however, I could never do. Don't know why but that constant clicking sound drives me insane! 

My son suggested when I close that crate door again that I do so during the day first and not at night like I tried at first. That way at least I'll be rested and better able to cope with the "tantrum." He might have a point!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's adorable!!

Your son is a smart boy, sweetp. Good idea to try during the day (so you can reward for quiet times) and not get stressed and upset at night (which Chase can feel and respond to)

Also, you can marker train without clicks, use 'Yes!' as a marker. I don't always have a clicker with me, so I use 'Yes!" more often. It works just as well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweetp said:


> Glad you posted this, Chagall's mom, thank you! I get ideas from people's input....
> 
> Good youTube videos! *The clicker thing, however, I could never do*. Don't know why but that constant clicking sound drives me insane!
> 
> My son suggested when I close that crate door again that I do so during the day first and not at night like I tried at first. That way at least I'll be rested and better able to cope with the "tantrum." He might have a point!


I understand the "sound aversion" you experience with the clicker! (The sound of people snapping their chewing gum does me in.) :boom:Kikoppup suggests muffling the sound of the clicker when you start to train with it, so as not to startle the pup. But I get the aversion, and just between us, I can mimic the "click-it" sound pretty well and often do that. (My kid brother out does me, he can mimic a gazillion bird calls!)  Very smart son you have!


----------

